# Anyone interested? (TEIN installation)



## California Jay (Sep 1, 2004)

*Anyone interested? (TEIN install)*

...in seeing the Tein Super Street suspension kit installed? I'm setting one up now. Its a resonably new kit, I don't think I've seen it out on anyones car.



_Modified by silly_sohc at 4:47 PM 3-8-2008_


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: Anyone interested? (silly_sohc)*

Dont think anyone over here has Teins Jay. Pics a impressions would be nice.


----------



## scoTT la rock (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: Anyone interested? (silly_sohc)*

pix are always nice, it will be a good reference for this that are trying to choose a suspension.


----------



## cdougyfresh (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: Anyone interested? (scoTT la rock)*

is that the kit that has the dampening controllable on the fly?


----------



## California Jay (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: Anyone interested? (cdougyfresh)*

Car in discussion: 2001 Audi TT 225 - Quattro/manual/6sp.
I'll get more pics of the stance tomorrow... but heres a few to start...
I like this kit, easy install and fits real well. 
This kit is adjustable but not as you sit in the car... it does come with all the small tools (allen key) to make the adjustments easily. It does state the EDFC kit isn't compatible with this suspension, but i beg to differ after getting it set up.. I'll see if the customer would let me make some changes to get it put in.
Comparison pics of the rear spring. Note in the second pic the factory upper foam cushion is removed... It does state in the manual to keep the foam piece to aid in no metal-to-metal contact for the adjustment sleeve. IMO this looks like ass, so grabbed some very heavy duty o-rings that go around the upper factory spring retainer cone. It supports and protects the sleeve very well.
































Below is the rear shock... keep the adjustment screw to the top and to the rear of the vehicle. If you don't you will clog it with road crime and possibly lose it to debris while in travel. i've fixed a lot of these adjustment pieces... not fun taking them apart and extracting the broken keys inside.









Up to the front... pretty basic, remove your axle bolts at the tranny and pry open the lower shock body clamp with VAG-3424 (spreader). Let the spindle drop , it will drop a lot further if you lose the sway bar connection. Also don't forget to disconnect the small suspension sensor on the drivers side for when you lower your control arms (FRT and RR)... the amount of drop will break them if you don't. 








Also I've included a pic of the sequence of install for the hardware on the shock. You will need/use some of your old front assembly. 
Bottom to Top:
spring/upper collar/factory spin bearing/TEIN supplied shock nut/factory cushion/factory top retainer and nut. 
All this fits in with still lots of room to grap the adjustment knob with your fingers.








As you can see all the old lines and pieces from te old suspension mount up very well. Nothing is left unattended. The sway bar attachment goes back in really easy.. disconnect both sides first before reconnection to the new strut body









Also grab some anti-seize, apply it to the bottom of the shock body b4 install... doing this will save you from cursing at it later upon a disassembly.
Theres lots more to be done to this car... if you guys want more pics and progress just shout. Not as much as my last TT that you would see physically but still lots that can be covered.



_Modified by silly_sohc at 5:02 PM 3-8-2008_


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: Anyone interested? (silly_sohc)*

Nice install, and if you get the EDFC to work, I'm going with Tein







...the only other adjustable suspension is the Patec ISS, and thats like $2200 and not out yet...


----------



## California Jay (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: Anyone interested? (l88m22vette)*

who wants to see a BT TT come out of this?


























_Modified by silly_sohc at 6:52 PM 3-11-2008_


----------



## scoTT la rock (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: Anyone interested? (silly_sohc)*

wow there are some nice rides in that garage


----------



## NorthernGTI (Oct 26, 2005)

*Re: Anyone interested? (scoTT la rock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scoTT la rock* »_wow there are some nice rides in that garage









Thats because its JRP. I live right behind that shop. That shop is good if you've got deep pockets. But I dont mind stopping by and looking at their products


----------



## cant get a password (Sep 24, 2004)

*Re: Anyone interested? (NorthernGTI)*

Ordered these should have them on the car next weekend along with a long list of other parts.


----------



## California Jay (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: Anyone interested? (cant get a password)*

As a word of caution for people installing this kit.. some smaller stock wheels will rub on the brake line holding tab. A simple bend with a pair of pliers will remedy the ploblem... or a bit of grinding.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: Anyone interested? (silly_sohc)*

Any news on getting the EDFC to work?


----------



## California Jay (Sep 1, 2004)

The fronts are tight and the back will need a worm drive. I'm doing fab on the ex mani and intake mani first...so I have not had much time to try more fittment possibilities.


----------



## cant get a password (Sep 24, 2004)

*Re: (silly_sohc)*

Putting mine in this weekend will post up reviews after the break in period.


----------



## California Jay (Sep 1, 2004)

an update... 
engine back in and almost ready to fire.


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

would love more info on that intake manifold. Noticed the TB is about a 1' off the ground


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (silly_sohc)*

Wow, that looks (o)(o)s!








Also, anymore news about the Tein stuff?


_Modified by l88m22vette at 8:44 AM 5-19-2008_


----------



## California Jay (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*

thanks, 
yeah i've not put the tb away from the IM too many times... it does throw some ppl off but it still works well.


----------



## cant get a password (Sep 24, 2004)

*Re: (silly_sohc)*

I have had my TEINS on for a month now and have done 1 track day and 2 autocrosses with them.I really like them the only thing I do not like is the rear is in coil bind except for the last coil on top and it will bottom out sometimes.I have mine set full still on the rear 16 and front 5.This has made my car handle really well and lets the car rotate and has greatly reduced the understeer the car had with the stock setup.I am also running modshack emulators with all poly bushings and cpt rear control arms.The car has been corner balanced and a very precise alignment was done.


----------



## California Jay (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: (cant get a password)*

Sweet action... I'm trying to get this one together for our next track day.... anxious to try it out.


----------



## ShockwaveCS (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (silly_sohc)*

new vent rings? don't like old ones?


----------



## California Jay (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: (ShockwaveCS)*

They don't fit full size Defi gauges


















_Modified by silly_sohc at 11:44 AM 5-20-2008_


----------



## cdougyfresh (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (silly_sohc)*

that white is kinda hideous


----------



## DuBSPEED22 (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: (cdougyfresh)*

kinda is an understatment


----------



## cdougyfresh (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (DuBSPEED22)*

is there a market for boat vent gauges - if so those would be perfect!


----------



## California Jay (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: (cdougyfresh)*

you guys think I would leave them white with all the other work into this car...? Its prototyping resin, it comes printed that way.


----------



## California Jay (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: (silly_sohc)*

Some updates... 
After taking the car to WF this past July the customer decided to make some changes to get more power down low. So the engine came out and we changed...
Compression ratio,
New Eurospec cams.
GT3071 Twin scroll housing,
I also have added a bit of a twist to the turbo. I'm basically turning it into a sequential housing to get spool much earlier. 
Heres the idea behind it, and where I am at so far.
Take a regular twin scroll housing..








recess the divided area to accomodate a flapper/shut off for half of the housing. 








Quick sketch so far of the hinge that will sit inside b4 getting it machined. After the below is in physical form, I'll be welding a flapper in position and show how it works.
























If anyone wants it further explained let me know

I took apart the Turbosmart wg to figure out some noise I had inside while moving it around in my hands, seems all the set screws had come out and the spring had been through hell. Kinda disappointed for only ~80 dyno pulls and 4000kms.









the engine, just b4 returning to the car













_Modified by silly_sohc at 5:09 AM 10-17-2008_


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (silly_sohc)*

I'd love to hear more about the sequential housing - pics, how you actuate, etc


----------



## California Jay (Sep 1, 2004)

The actuator is basically a internal gate, secured by a bracket on the valve cover. In particular I'm running an HKS piece.. I've had great use out of them. 
Basically the one side of the housing will be shut to a certain psi then opened until redline


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (silly_sohc)*

What actuates it? Vacuum, a boost sensor switch...?


----------



## California Jay (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*

it runs on the same boost/vac that you are utilizing in the car already... 
It works just like a flapper on an internal gate for a k03 or gt28. Actuated for "x"psi by the spring rate of the internal wg. And of course its adjustable by a boost controller.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (silly_sohc)*

gotcha







Thats awesome, can you post up pics of the completed mechanism?


----------



## California Jay (Sep 1, 2004)

fo sho.... very soon


----------



## California Jay (Sep 1, 2004)

small update...
After doing a run on the first model of the flapper pin ... 








I found it was way too thin in diameter to hold up in the enviroments that we would put it through. it's too bad bc it stream lined the dividing wall quite nicely. But when breaking it down, the pin is no thicker than some of my welding rod. 
So, I made a new model as one piece... a lot stronger and simpler too as there is no need for any E-clips. Its a press in bushing at either end.








Machining done... nice fittment too

























































I'll be updating soon with the flapper installed. I'm still shaping it


----------



## California Jay (Sep 1, 2004)

[up]
Shaping the flapper... in places I took a bit too much off and had to re add it to get the shape with in the tolerance i wanted. shooting for about a mm at most in the casting.








































Where it started b4 a bit of shaping/welding








All done, now on with the install.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (silly_sohc)*

damn, looks great. Do you think there is potential to produce the pin/sleeve/actuator? If this works well I can see a lot of guys trying it


----------



## California Jay (Sep 1, 2004)

hard to say... I think there is a lot of variables in a situation like this if it were sent to a customer as a package.. For one... is the profile of the flapper going to work for the manifold they have? how much has their manifold been surfaced? or how much weld is there on the inside of the collector.? is the flange outline the same?.. Such things as that make it a possible problem for the guy in his drivway making this work.
a few more pics...


----------



## California Jay (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: (California Jay)*

Back from the dead..
If any of you have bought the TT Quattro Tein Kit... please check as to how your rear coils are sitting.. this set is rubbing quite heavily. The middle coils are rubbing on one another regardless of ride height. Tein has sent me another set to try. PM me if you are also having this issue.. you will definitely hear it.

The car is now making plently of torque... 20psi by 3800rpm. Still tuning also. A few pics... the turbo actuation is done with a clutch slave actuator... via solenoid through ECU.


----------



## Krissrock (Sep 10, 2005)

*Re: (California Jay)*

holy bejezus you've got skill man.


----------



## California Jay (Sep 1, 2004)

thank you sir http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## retloctt (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: (California Jay)*

Wow!! You just don t see this kind of skill/GOOD ideas here on the TEX that much. I am truly impressed!!! Wish i had some cash so you could do some mad modding on my ride!!!!!!


----------



## California Jay (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: (retloctt)*

hey thanks...
Heres some dyno session vids from the other day. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...annel


----------



## chrg-in (Jan 24, 2003)

*Re: (California Jay) 60 mm Gauges*

The 60 MM gauges can easily fit "inside" the vent. all I did was dissect the louver assembly and Shim in the Gauge. This has been in my 2 TT's without incident since 2002.


----------



## California Jay (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re:*


_Quote, originally posted by *California Jay* »_They don't fit full size Defi gauges


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: Re: (California Jay)*

Love to see how the dyno looks with this flapper and such. Very interesting.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (California Jay)*

What was the bang at 3:32?


----------



## jwalker1.8 (Mar 4, 2008)

*Re: Re: (M this 1!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *M this 1!* »_Love to see how the dyno looks with this flapper and such. Very interesting.

x2
I assume you have before and after plots.


----------



## California Jay (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*

I"m posting a couple more vids and I'll get up a graph.
034efi has a hicup in the software/ecu... thats why you hear the backfire/pop in one of the vids. There is an update for it from what I remember.


----------

